# Transferring funding? Is it possible?



## IndigoBlue (Aug 20, 2012)

We are eligible for DE IVF treatment (2 rounds) on the NHS. However, the hospital we are under do not have an egg share programme or provide any help in finding donors. 
We are about to start private treatment but don't have the infinite cash flow to keep trying should this be unsuccessful.
Has anyone here ever managed to transfer their NHS funding from one hospital to another? There are NHS hospitals nearby that *do* have egg share donors but we have the added problem that they are in England and we're in Wales so PCTs and funding criteria would probably be different.

If anyone has any experience of this or can offer advice we'd be most grateful

Indigo


----------

